
Lyft Expects to Be Profitable a Year Earlier Than Projected - kupatrupa
https://www.wsj.com/articles/lyft-expects-to-be-profitable-a-year-earlier-than-projected-11571765364?mod=rsswn
======
rvz
> Ride-hailing company forecasts reaching profitability by end of 2021

I think such jokes are meant to be reserved for a late night comedy show, not
in a quarterly earnings call. Lyft has been chronically unprofitable since
their IPO alongside with their dreadful earnings results in May and they are
now racing with Uber to lose as much money as they can.

On the looks of it, I think I can see a crash on the horizon.

